# Comparador de 3 numeros de 4 bits cada uno



## vlady239 (May 5, 2011)

holas, un saludo a todos los integrantes del foro, hace unos dias realice el diseño de un circuito logico que indica mediante un led el mayor de 3 numeros de 4 bits cada uno, introducidos mediante varios dipswitch's, lo triste es q en el momento de armarlo en un protoboard, no funciono como se esperaba, porfaa si alguien tuviera el diseño de un circuito q realice esta tarea logica, me lo podria facilitar, porq me parece q el mio esta mal.......


----------



## MrCarlos (May 5, 2011)

Hola vlady239

Qué número de circuito integrado utilizaste como comparador?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vlady239 (May 6, 2011)

holaa gracias por la respuesta, te cuento que use el Circuito Integrado 74LS85


----------



## MrCarlos (May 6, 2011)

Hola vlady239

Es un poco difícil realizar ese circuito que deseas.
Hay algunas cosas que no están claras en tu planteamiento:
1) Qué debe hacer el circuito cuando dos variables son iguales ?... Y cuando las tres son iguales ?.
2) Cómo indicar con un LED cual de 3 variables es la mayor ?... Serían 3 LED’s, Cierto ?.

En fin Hice un intento con el circuito que aparece en la imagen adjunta.
Analízalo y ve si sirve a tu proyecto.

Los cuadritos que aparecen en la parte superior izquierda son tus DipSwitch. Cada conjunto de estos tienen un nombre A, B, C.
Los LED’s que dan el resultado tienen su nombre, A, B, C. Y encenderá el que su variable correspondiente sea mayor.

El ZIP adjunto contiene el archivo desarrollado con el SoftWare CircuitMaker.
Si lo tienes lo puedes descomprimir y abrir con ese simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vlady239 (May 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias Carlos, me sirvió bastante el circuito que me enviaste, lo simulé en Multisim 11, y funciona de igual manera, respecto a que si los números son iguales no tengo mucho lio, solo me sirve determinar el mayor de uno de los 3 numeros, muchas gracias de nuevo.

Diseñé otro circuito lógico que también cumple con la tarea requerida,  está simulado en Multisim 11 y funcionando, espero que también éste pueda ser de ayuda opcional al anterior que nos dio Carlos.
Saludos.


----------



## Cesael Dabir (Mar 3, 2019)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola vlady239
> 
> Es un poco difícil realizar ese circuito que deseas.
> Hay algunas cosas que no están claras en tu planteamiento:
> ...





Oye bro, me podrias explicar como sacaste los and y or?:/


----------

